# Anyone used R2S Baby Vibes?



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I picked up a R2S Vibe 43 yesterday. Its a bibless lure that apparently should be used like a SP, i.e. lift & drop. Anyone had experience with them?


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

hi Nic, A purple version of the baby vibe brained the bass at North Pine dam on sunday for me!
a word of warning - upgrade the trebles, a real good bass gained his freedom with one barb of the treble still embedded in his mouth, actually from memory mine came with another set of trebles in the box!
I love em luckily so do the bass


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Had a top session last year where they were braining the bream and whiting. Used a few times since without a touch. Definitely upgrade the trebles - I also lost a fish to a mangled treble


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a couple of those (mine are the 35's) bought on special (around $6) I'm not sure of the colour but I have had success on bream and flatties just bouncing them down banks, the guy who told me about them has caught some great bream on these lures these are his favourite lure. One of my trebles was also damaged early on.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I got the purple one too so will upgrade the trebles before putting to use.

I guess you could troll them as well?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Just bought some 35s and 43s in purple , i have been told that they are braining the bass in the nepean and ,,quote,, if your not getting a bass with these , they aint there,, but i would love to buy them for $6, each


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Jack said:


> hi Nic, A purple version of the baby vibe brained the bass at North Pine dam on sunday for me!
> a word of warning - upgrade the trebles, a real good bass gained his freedom with one barb of the treble still embedded in his mouth, actually from memory mine came with another set of trebles in the box!
> I love em luckily so do the bass


How much distance are you getting casting? I shouldn't think that something weighing 3 grams could be cast far at all, and North Pine Dam has no yak access at present.

Chris


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Fishtails, What about permits for Lake Kurwongbah, and it would be nice to yack on Southpine would it not.
Kenny


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Interesting this as I just picked up one of the 35's late this afternoon to give it a try tomorrow morning. I'll let you know how it goes on Bream/Flattie/Whiting


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2006)

Swan river bream love the baby vibe 35's and the purple is hard to beat.

Tight lines

LK


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

fishtales, I was walking the bank not in my yak, it's a pity there is no permits being issued this year or until the dam fils up a bit ( could be waiting a while!)
I am getting about 15 metres i guess casting on my SP outfit, would be a nightmare on a baitcaster though! 
I understand that you do alright up at North Pine on the bass, will probably run into you one day!


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Jack said:


> fishtales, I was walking the bank not in my yak, it's a pity there is no permits being issued this year or until the dam fils up a bit ( could be waiting a while!)
> I am getting about 15 metres i guess casting on my SP outfit, would be a nightmare on a baitcaster though!
> I understand that you do alright up at North Pine on the bass, will probably run into you one day!


Hi Jack,

Yes, it will be great when there is enough water in the dam for permits to be issued. I do pretty well on the bass there,I might try putting a small sinker above a swivel and try casting these Baby Vibes out to get more distance, to see how they do.

Chris


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Similar to the Daiwa pro?

Dont have any of these but I picked up a r2s twin vibe not long ago, noisiest rattler I have in the tackle box but to this day still havent managed to pull a fish on it ( Have not tried it in saltwater applications ).


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a few R2S baby vibes the 35s rattle and need new trebles but the 43s are silent and come with owner hooks now[so no need to upgrade].Both work the phantom goes ok to they around 12 bucks.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Took my Vibe 45 for a troll yesterday and picked up 3 species; flathead, whiting and bream. Dead slow, almost a drift. Has an SX-40 on the other line which got some hits but no hookups.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

what colour did you use mate


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I got the purple one. Bream seemed to be all over it.

I bought a larger Cultiva bibless today. Looks just like a herring so should do some good with Trevally and Flathead.


----------

